# Dr. Bob Morrey/Faith Defenders



## Stope (Mar 18, 2016)

Many folks dislike Dr Bob, I for one loved him (and still do when I revisit his videos/books)... Last I heard his wife had gone to be with the Lord and he lives in Vegas - anybody heard any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

